# Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

Wer ein gemütliches Angelboot für einen gemütlichen See für fast umsonst haben will: 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-Your-Own-PVC-Johnboat-for-minimal-cost-and-t/


P.S.
Ich würde da noch ein paar Querstreben reinsetzen.


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Von den Dimensionen her, könnte ein Karpfenangler seine Liege samt Zelt im Boot aufstellen.

Und schon gibt es keinen Stress mehr am Ufer.....


----------



## Bobster (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wer ein gemütliches Angelboot für einen gemütlichen See für fast umsonst haben will:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-Your-Own-PVC-Johnboat-for-minimal-cost-and-t/
> P.S.
> Ich würde da noch ein paar Querstreben reinsetzen.


 

Muß nicht sein #d


----------



## magic feeder (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Ob das sicher ist?


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Von den hiesigen Karpfencracks wird das Dingen mit sicherheit keiner gebrauchen.

Woher ich das weiss?

Ganz einfach; Da ist weder ein Fox noch ein Chub- Label drauf  :q


----------



## gründler (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Hier wird gewarnt was kleine Boote und Wellen Sturm...angeht,und ab und zu müssen wir hier lesen wie jemand umgekommen ist oder was fragt vorstellt,und eine Woche später ist der jenige tot,siehe das AB mitglied was auf Maas.....umgekommen ist und vorher hier noch erzählt hat er hat ein "Billig Schlauchi" und wollte tipps wie und wo er da angeln muss.

Paar tage später war er tot.

Da frag ich mich wer ernsthaft mit solchen """Booten""" zum Angeln fahren will,kein fisch ist das eigene Leben wert,und Sicherheit ist oberstes Gebot egal wo und wie wann.....

lg


----------



## raubangler (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

@gründler
willst du etwa im altersheim sterben?

diese boote sind auch nix fuer grosse gewaesser.
aber fuer einen see wohl ganz brauchbar.

und so ein boot in der groesse, das man je nach aufbau auch im kofferraum transportieren kann, musst du erst einmal finden.
und dann auch noch fuer fast nix.....


----------



## Ulli3D (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Der von Gründler angesprochene Angler war auch nicht auf einem großen Gewässer sondern auf einem Maassee unterwegs aber, wenn das Wetter plötzlich umschlägt ....

Ich möchte mit sowas nicht, außer vielleicht im Freibad, auf dem Wasser sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Nur bei Badewetter!!!

Taxidermist


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur bei Badewetter!!!



soll es ja auch oefters geben....

wobei viele gewaesser auch durch umgebende baeume eine windabdeckung haben und somit niemals mit wellen zu rechnen ist.
das waere dann das zielrevier fuer so ein ding.

das boot ist auch nur eine von vielen bastelanleitungen dort.
die amis haben lustige ideen und stellen sie anscheinend auch gerne ins netz.

wie z.b. die koederfischschmelzanlage aus einer umgebauten heissklebepistole: 
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-artificial-fishing-bait-for-little-to-/


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

oder auf die idee, die krallen selbst in das blei zu druecken, bin ich bisher auch noch nicht gekommen.
da habe ich bisher immer viel geld ausgegeben....

*http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-you-own-spider-weights/*


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Ideen muß man haben ....
wie schon gesagt kann man das bestimmt für kleine Gewässer bestimmt nehmen


----------



## Joleen (16. September 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*

Ich glaube das man fûr das Material, was man für den Bau verwendet, sich lieber ein ordentliches Schlauchboot zulegt, statt es in endlosen Stunden selbst zusammen zu zimmern.
Dann ist man auch sicher das es schwimmt.


----------



## raubangler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot aus PVC-Rohren und Plane*



Joleen schrieb:


> Ich glaube das man fûr das Material, was man für den Bau verwendet, sich lieber ein ordentliches Schlauchboot zulegt, statt es in endlosen Stunden selbst zusammen zu zimmern.
> Dann ist man auch sicher das es schwimmt.



was kostet denn ein 'ordentliches schlauchboot' in der groesse????

ausserdem habe ich immer noch das geraeusch im ohr, als ich im schlauchboot mit dem messer abgerutscht bin.
gluecklicherweise im warmen mittelmeer in kuestennaehe.....


----------

